# Are red stems normal?



## Pappy

This is my first serious attempt at growing so I really don't know much, and I'm sorry if this is a dumb question... But is it normal for the stems to turn red? The plant is about 5 weeks old now. They first started to turn red around... 3 weeks. It started at the top and is working it's way down. Not every stem is redding though, but the "original" ones at the top are nearly entirely red now, all the way around. It starts on the top side of the stem and kinda "melts" down around the side. My mom used to do alot of gardening back in the day (not really THIS type though) so I asked her what she though. She says it might be a phosphorus deficiency.

Might I also add that the entire plant is an extremely rich "forest green" color. Most of the plant pictures I see have leaves that are far paler than mine, and the other plant I started 2 weeks ago is also much lighter in color. This plant also had a problem when it came to splitting at the... I think 7th node. One leaf started to grow, but then died, and the other continued to grow large and healthy. I removed the dead one, and 3 more have since started to grow in the same spot, although their growth rate is EXTREMELY stunted (they've been growing for about 10 days now and are still only half an inch at most). 

Note: The intense dark green might be a result of the fluorescent grow lights. The box said they "enhance" the look of the plant. When I look at it under a regular incandescent the plant is still fairly dark, but not AS dark. It has been this way from day one though, it's not a recent change.

**I am growing this particular plant in a 2.5 gallon bucket (it's only about 13 inches tall and I don't intend on growing it large) with Miracle Gro potting mix for flowering plants (just switched it to flower after transplant) to which I add NO additional nutrients. I am using two 4ft 40 watt grow bulbs with a total output of around 3900 lumens, and then two 18" cool whites with about 950 lumens each. I also have an additional 18" fluoro tube that's made for kitchen/bathroom use. It's high in the red end, and I have it set on a seperate timer. It turns on for 90 mins, and then off for 30 and then back on for 90, etc. for the whole length of the light cycle while flowering (my mom says red light causes plants to produce larger fruits, or buds in this case). The reason I turn it off is because it seems to generate quite a bit of heat. The temp rose up to about 87 degrees the first day I put it in, but with the on/off cycle it usually doesn't go past 82. I water with filtered well water, to which I add 1 to 1.5 ml peroxide per litre. 
Currently the plant is on a 12/12 light cycle for sexing, and I started from bagseed so I have NO clue what strain it is. I've seen a fair bit of plants in my day, and it actually looks alot like Kush or a similar hybrid. The leaves aren't fat enough to be touching eachother, but they're not quite as thin as straight sativa. (the same very dark green color too)





There's a pic of a kush leaf. That's pretty much identical to the shape/color of mine.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hey man! Growing weed with MG is tricky. The Brothers Grunt do it all the time, but he's a real pro at it. Sometimes, you can get some deficiencies because of the MG that will cause problems.

The red stems can be the strain or several different deficiencies are possible. I would advise you to buy a good brand of flowering nutrient and start using it at about 1/4 strength. Watch the plants very carefully, and if they show any signs of overdose, cut out the new ferts.

Good luck man. Maybe Bro Grunt will come into the thread and help you with that MG.

I'll drop him a PM and ask him to visit your thread.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up Pappy. We use MG soil all the time with great results. I wouldn't worry about the red stems as we get them on some of our plants. One thing you have to be very careful about is using nutes with MG soil. You have to give them very small doses. In our case we use Fox Farm Big Bloom about 3 weeks into flower. The bottle says add 4 TLB. per gallon of water we add 1/4 TSP. per gallon of water. *

*Right now we are doing an experiment with 5 clones using MG soil. These 5 clones are now 5 weeks into flower and have not received any nutes what so ever during the grow. Just MG soil and good old water and these babies are rocking. *


----------



## Pappy

Alright, thanks. I'll just let it go then. The plant health doesn't seem to be affected by the red stems so for now it's all good. 

Is it alright to use MG ferts? I believe the stuff I have on hand is 15-30-15. It says 1 tbsp per gallon, so should I just use 1/8th of that?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Pappy said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks. I'll just let it go then. The plant health doesn't seem to be affected by the red stems so for now it's all good.
> 
> Is it alright to use MG ferts? I believe the stuff I have on hand is 15-30-15. It says 1 tbsp per gallon, so should I just use 1/8th of that?


*Whats up Pappy. Not sure about the MG nutes as we only use Fox Farm. Is there any place close to you that sells Fox Farm products? I would try and get some and toss the MG nutes. *


----------



## stonerman425

hey guys i got a plant i been growin in my backyard in a pot for about 3 weeks,and it seems to be having very few problems but i just want my plant to be healthy when it starts to flower,so im a little concerned.the bottom leaves of the plant are turning pale yellow and all of the stems are red only on the top of them.but the yellowness seems to be working its way up i really dont want my plant to die i needa smoke sum fresh home grown buds man help me out brothers!:watchplant:


----------



## lordhighlama

nothing like reviving an old thread...


----------



## Raphee17

Yo Bros. Grunt!! Another noob grower here...=P  ok i just got some MG plant food too and i have it in miracle gro soil but i have some normal no-nute soil still in the bag. should i swap and resoil it with normal so i can let the plant munch on food or stay the course with the soil?? much thanks i love this site!!!


----------



## purplephazes

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> nothing like reviving an old thread...


Teeheehee lol badly !


----------



## UKgirl420

*well raphael ,,,,how old is your plant ? 

is it looking ill in the mj soil ?


some would say transplant into nute free ,,,but imo ,,if its looking healthy ,,why fix whats broke ...just becarefull when watering ,,cause of the time realse nutes 
*


----------



## Raphee17

its about a month i think ive lost time....and yea the edges of some of the leaves are yellowing.. i have a thread for my grow...i appreciate any and all help!~~~http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41963&page=3


----------

